
Amazing quality 3D modeling videos - Exuma
https://vimeo.com/entagma
======
Exuma
I just found these videos after watching this 3 part series and I'm blown
away. So very awesome that I had to share

Part I: [https://vimeo.com/170073061](https://vimeo.com/170073061)

Part II: [https://vimeo.com/170073069](https://vimeo.com/170073069)

Part III: [https://vimeo.com/170073079](https://vimeo.com/170073079)

